# Insurance recommendations?



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi guys,insurance time again and as usual what was a reasonable quote from Admiral last year is now an unreasonable renewal!
Ive already been online and im getting a decent quote from Elephant so im just wondering if theres anyone out there at the minute who would be worth a call before i sign up.

Car is stage 1

Cheers


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I use multi-car  GTR (2nd car) was £480 for the year  CCI just kept increasing my renewal and just added a 350z which cost £181


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

I got a grat result from Admiral multicar too!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Elephant is Admiral so they will price match....


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Elephant, Diamond, Bell and Admiral are all the same company. They do better deals for new customers than renewals for some reason.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Feel free to get in touch, tel: 01707 642552


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Can't recommend Skyinsurance enough got both my GTRs through them.

Graham


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I was with Zenith for a month then they started playing silly-buggers with NCD documentation saying they didn't have it when they did (confirmation email thanking me for the NCD docs), they put the policy on hold then went to reinstate but with a higher premium - er, no thanks.

Contacted SKY from here - they won't touch a car without a tracker, so no quote.

Finally thought I'd give Admiral Multi a go - I recall from many years back it with a bit of a PITA to go through the process - but good god, they were great.

MY09 GT-R
MY06 Maserati GranSport
MY12 SLK AMG

All parked on street/drive in CROYDON, go, on, guess (38yr/old 7yrs NCD)...

£1250 odd protected for all three!

OMG!

Admittedly I won't be able to add the Atom later in the year as they don't have a clue what it is, but, well, I think this should be everyone's first port of call if you have more than one car.

Good work Admiral and shame on you Zenith and SKY


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I contacted sky today and they also told me i need a tracker active so no go there. Im currently with admiral and renewal is £750+.
I have been quoted £580 from elephant which is £60 less than i paid last year so im happy with that.

I will have a word with admiral and see if they will match it while they are part of the same group if not il go with elephant.

Cheers


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Admiral all the way @ £418


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got 5 cars on Admiral Multicar. GTR, 370z and three supercharged V8 others.

£1200 the lot. Pretty good I'd say.


----------

